# Wieder das gleiche... Razer Synapse erkennt Maus nicht.



## deRopA (11. März 2016)

Moin,
wieder erkennt dieses Synapse Ding meine Maus nicht. Es ist langsam belastend... es passiert einfach so.. PC an aus an aus 1woche-6monate später und Synapse sieht meine Maus nicht.

Razer Deathadder Chroma.


----------



## JackA (12. März 2016)

Ja mei, nicht umsonst weisen wir darauf hin, einen großen Bogen um Razer zu machen. Selbst Schuld würde ich mal sagen.


----------



## deRopA (13. März 2016)

JackA$$ schrieb:


> Ja mei, nicht umsonst weisen wir hin, einen großen Bogen um Razer zu machen. Selbst Schuld würde ich mal sagen.



Die Maus liegt einfach zu gut in der Hand XD ob Roccat XTD hmmm... müsste ich mal testen.


----------



## JackA (13. März 2016)

Gibt auch eine Cougar 550M, die eine sehr ähnliche Form hat


----------



## deRopA (13. März 2016)

Ist die auch Optisch ?


----------



## JackA (13. März 2016)

Jup ist sie, schau mal hier, alles optische LED Mäuse mit den momentan besten Sensoren für Palm Grip:
Steelseries Rival 300 - Größe 133 x 70 x 45 mm
Logitech G502 - Größe 132 x 75 x 40 mm
Logitech G402 - Größe 136 x 72 x 41 mm
Cougar 550M - Größe 135 x 70 x 45 mm
Cougar 450M - Größe 135 x 67 x 40 mm
EpicGear Cyclops X - Größe 126,2 x 74 x 43,2 mm
Roccat Kone XTD Optical - Größe nicht angegeben, Review schreiben von 135 x 78 x 40 mm
Asus Gladius - Größe 126 x 67 x 45 mm
Mionix Naos 7000 - Größe 131 x 85 x 39 mm (die ist so breit, weil sie extra Ablagen für Ring- und kleinen Finger bietet)
QPad 8K Optical - Größe nicht angegeben (sehr ähnlich der Naos 7000)
Zowie ZA11 - Größe 128 x 67 x 40 mm
Zowie EC1-A - Größe 128 x 69 x 43 mm 
CM Storm Sentinel III - Größe 135 x 84 x 40 mm


----------



## deRopA (13. März 2016)

Du hasst Razer wa ?   Alles tun damit man weg vom Razer geht


----------



## nonamez78 (13. März 2016)

So ein ähnliches Problem hatte ich auch, daraufhin den Support angeschrieben. In meinem Fall war die Maus nur teilweise gar nicht mehr nutzbar (USB abziehen, neu dran, lief wieder).
Bei mir hat ein Firmware Update das Problem komplett aus der Welt gebracht, den Link hatte ich auf der Webseite wohl übersehen gehabt, die Synapse Software hatte es auch nicht automatisch eingespielt.
Im Extremfall schreib doch den Support an, die sind echt flink.


----------



## JackA (14. März 2016)

deRopA schrieb:


> Du hasst Razer wa ?   Alles tun damit man weg vom Razer geht


Naja was heißt hassen, wenn sie ihren Job mal richtig machen würden, würde ich Razer jedem empfehlen. Hier mal meine History von allen Razer Geräten, wo nicht eines, länger als ein Jahr gehalten hat:
- 1x Diamondback Plasma, Doppelklick nach 3 Monaten.
- 3x Deathadder, die erste Doppelklick nach 3 Monaten, die zweite Doppelklick nach 6 Monaten und die dritte Doppelklick nach ca. 1 Jahr.
- 1x Tron Maus, Sensor defekt nach 1 Monat.
- 1x Black Widow Ultimate, 58 gebrochene Tastenkappen nach 3 Monaten.
- Softwareprobleme lasse ich mal weg, das wird sonst zuviel.
Kenne in meinem Bekanntenkreis auch keinen, bei dem eine Razer-Maus länger als 1 Jahr hielt, alle bekamen früher oder später den Doppelklick.
Dazu kommt erschwerend hinzu, dass deren Support niederträchtig ist und von Freundlichkeit oder Entgegenkommen noch nie was gehört haben. Und man darf auch oft ins Ausland schicken, wenn man mal die defekte Ware einschicken soll. Kosten trägt natürlich der Kunde, obwohl Verschulden von Razer.


----------



## deRopA (14. März 2016)

JackA$$ jetzt bin ich dran.
Meine ERSTE Razer...
War die Razer Deathadder Re-Spawn... mit 3.5G Sensor.
3 Jahre.. ohne Doppelklick und ähnliches. Sie ist gestorben weil ich die auf machen wollte und Kabel von den Knöpfen auf der Seite abgerissen hab 
Jetzt hab ich die Chroma und bin happy.. ich finde dieses Gummi extrem Geil.

Hast du vor dir die Finalmouse 2016 Tournament zu kaufen? Wäre cool wenn man sich zusammen tun würde und vielleicht Rabatt bekommen würde oder ähnliches


----------



## JackA (15. März 2016)

Ne, die Finalmouse ist für mich gestorben, nachdem sie die erste Version so verhunzt haben, habe ich auch in die kein Vertrauen mehr. Außerdem brauche ich schwere Mäuse, was die Auswahl stark einschränkt.
Meine mit Abstand absolute Traummaus wäre die Puretrack Valor, nur wurde die auch verhunzt und wird leider nicht mehr gefixt bzw. upgegraded.
So muss ich mit der G502 leben.


----------



## RZA32 (29. März 2016)

Einfach ohne Razer Synapse nutzen mache ich auch so. Diesen Synapse schnickschnack braucht doch eh keiner... alleine das man sich da anmelden muss ist schon ein Witz.


----------

